# Guitarist..looking For A Church ....



## guitarmusiczone (Jul 21, 2007)

Im a guitarist looking for a CHRISTIAN CHURCH(YORK REGION,GTA,ONT.) to play and worship at the same time..,,SEND ME A PM if your church needs a guitarist..TNX:smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, if you want to move west, we could always use more musicians to play on the worship team. But, sorry, I'm not up on anybody closer.


----------



## guitarmusiczone (Jul 21, 2007)

zontar said:


> Hey, if you want to move west, we could always use more musicians to play on the worship team. But, sorry, I'm not up on anybody closer.



Thanks for the offer bro..and more power to the team..I know ill find somewhere to play and worship in this area..thanks again!!


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Try posting the same request at Craig's List and Kijiji .

The membership here is almost all guitar players.
You need to advertise where other musicians browse.

Good luck.... It'll happen!


----------

